

Confessions of an introvert - jwwest
http://giantrobotbattle.com/2012/05/03/confessions-of-an-introvert/

======
AsylumWarden
Living in the LA area I really struggle with the issue of being in introvert
in a society that almost demands a person be an extrovert. Job searching was
horrendous because I wasn't interested in being a "drinking buddy". I would
gladly hangout for a short while but I'm just not that social in a group of 4
or more. Sometimes 2 or 3 is pushing it for me when they are very lively. At
work I've literally had managers ask me if I'm mentally ill or something. I
even got kicked off of a project because the manager couldn't understand why I
didn't want to hang out, talk sports, or for that matter just jockey for a
lead roll on the project. It just isn't me. I did happily work in the
background putting out fires left & right and solving numerous complex
problems but because I don't like to bring attention to myself no one noticed
until I wasn't part of the project anymore. Pretty sad really; for me and them
I guess. I work under a much better manager in the same company now. He is
still an extrovert but I think he understands how I function which is a nice
plus. I get a little more leeway to do genuine research for problems which
only benefits the company so far.

------
googoobaby
Bravo. How does one get a job if one is the opposite of the brogrammer that
seems to be the model these days? I'd change professions if pair programming
was the only way I could write software.

